# Activity advice? Busy hedgehog, trouble bonding



## HelloCamille (Jan 7, 2015)

Quilliam is a little over a year old and is always on the move when he's awake, he runs like a maniac on his wheel and he's also a climber. Because of this I've had a hard time bonding with him because he doesn't want to sit with me much, he hates being pet on his quills but other than that he's fine being handled, he just likes to move so when I take him out he's constantly trying to run/climb on everything (the floor/couch/bed/up over my shoulder).

Are there any good activities you can recommend for a hyper hedgie? Ways I can "play" with him or keep him occupied while we're hanging out?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Get him a play pen big enough for you to sit in it with him. That way we can run around and explore, but you can be involved too. You can also put obstacles in there for him to run around and through. That way it stays interesting for him, and you'll get some entertainment out of it too.


----------



## HelloCamille (Jan 7, 2015)

Any recommendations for playpens? I've looked around and all the ones I've seem either seem like they're for dogs and have big gaps that he can get through, or are really tiny and not big enough to sit in with him. :/


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I made one from the wire grids alot of people use to make C&C cages. Here's a link to what i'm talking about.

Amazon.com - Whitmor 6070-1723 4 Storage Cubes, Black - Closet Shelves

I just got one set of those and a package of zip ties. The cheapest I've found the sets are at Bed Bath and Beyond for like 19.99. But you normally have to order them because they're a seasonal item for most stores. But for the prices it's super effective and you can make a pretty big play pen.


----------



## HelloCamille (Jan 7, 2015)

Hmm, yeah we made him a C&C cage. I had actually considered getting an extra set of cubes to use as a playpen but they're so obnoxious. Ours never stay clipped together. Zip ties might be a good idea though...


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Yep, and I use the velcro cable ties at one end so I can undo it and fold the whole thing up. Very convenient. 

Also, we're in the process of building a C&C for ours, I zip tied every junction. The whole structure is pretty darn stable now. I hate those stupid clips.


----------



## HelloCamille (Jan 7, 2015)

Okay, so I'm still looking into the C&C playpen idea, but we do have limited floor space where we are staying right now. I'd love to hear any other ideas if you guys have them for stimulating activities/good bonding time ideas for a hedgie that won't sit still!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Do you have a bathtub? You can put your hedgie in the tub with live crickets (just be sure to plug up the drain so they can't escape down the drain). Hedgies like to hunt them. Sometimes it takes a few tries before they eat them. 
Also you can put some toilet paper tubes or oatmeal carton tubes in there for an obstacle course. Sometimes just a box or box lid will be fun for them to go in and under. Some hedgies like the ferret tunnels---watch for small parts or threads. 
Some have used plasic molded kiddie pools as play pens but they may not be available in the winter. 
Whatever you use, make sure hedgie is supervised.


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

Amazon.com : KayteeCritterTrail Playpen with Mat : Pet Cages : Pet Supplies

I bought two of these to connect for my hedgie, makes a nice big circle. She loves to run around and go through tunnels in it


----------

